# contracting



## Earnose (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone have much experience with insurance contracts?  I would like to be able to read one and understand what i am reading and am wondering if there are any sources that can help.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jun 23, 2010)

Is there something in particular or just everything in general? Feel free to email me. herbielorona@gmail.com. Not sure on a source. I just learn from going through them!



Earnose said:


> Does anyone have much experience with insurance contracts?  I would like to be able to read one and understand what i am reading and am wondering if there are any sources that can help.


----------

